# What is your favorite furry music/music video?



## MakTheFurry (Mar 17, 2016)

My favorite is currently,




but i also like thatdancingdog. I pretty much like _most _furry_ related videos _


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 17, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


>


Yep! thatdancingdog is great! =D


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 17, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> Yep! thatdancingdog is great! =D


I like the part at 1:55, nice solo but i like it all generally


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 17, 2016)

This 






and this 






theres more i like but i don't want to plague this post. Xp


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 18, 2016)

Bloodhowl said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caravan Palace - "Lone Digger" is a bit of a strange one


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 20, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> Caravan Palace - "Lone Digger" is a bit of a strange one



lol yeah but its awesome. theres also this.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 21, 2016)

MakTheFurry said:


> My favorite is currently,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was beautiful... 


Fallowfox said:


>


And this was adorable


----------

